# Snowboard pants question(Embarrassing)



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

I wanted to know do you members when snowboarding,where nothing but underwear under your snowboard pants or do you were jeans/pants.

I've got into an argument about this,saying why add extra clothing when you have snowpants with 10mm water Resistance to just make it difficult to move and turn. 

Todays snowpants keep you warm


Just trying to find out if I'm the strange one for wearing nothing but underwear under my snowpants:laugh:

thanks


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

I know a lot of people wear long underwear, I just wear some under armor spandex boxers. I do have some meat on my bones so I dont get cold though.


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

basso4735 said:


> I know a lot of people wear long underwear, I just wear some under armor spandex boxers. I do have some meat on my bones so I dont get cold though.


have you ever got wet from a whole day of riding from snow/water getting in


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

They make special baselayer and mid layer clothing to wear under your outerwear. Nothing else should be used. definitely not jeans or cotton sweatpants


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

Extremo said:


> They make special baselayer and mid layer clothing to wear under your outerwear. Nothing else should be used. definitely not jeans or cotton sweatpants


would you have any links,I'm not one for traditional long johns

but would like to see what this new clothing is,how does this stuff fit(Skinner jeans tight-loose)


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Extremo said:


> They make special baselayer and mid layer clothing to wear under your outerwear. Nothing else should be used.  definitely not jeans or cotton sweatpants


Very true. Never wear anything cotton under your riding pants. I wear polarmax 100% polyester, lightweight baselayers. In essense it's like wearing spandex. the midweight baselayers are a little baggier...


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Extremo said:


> They make special baselayer and mid layer clothing to wear under your outerwear. Nothing else should be used. definitely not jeans or cotton sweatpants


This.

But it seems like a simple matter of, if you're cold, wear something under, if you're not, don't. No right or wrong here unless you wear the wrong kind of material like Extremo is saying. I don't know anyone who would wear extra clothes unless they had to for warmth, so I guess I don't really see the point.

For the record, I only wear underwear under my pants, but my last ride was in 55* weather.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

This page (from Dick's Sporting Goods, no less) has a good description of layering and the different materials...

Snowboard Base Layer Buyers Guide - Dick's Sporting Goods


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

KG29 said:


> would you have any links,I'm not one for traditional long johns
> 
> but would like to see what this new clothing is,how does this stuff fit(Skinner jeans tight-loose)


This new clothing is nothing but 100% polyester marked up 100 to 1000 percent. 

If you are warm then there is no reason to wear something under your pants. I have gone out in just my polyester boxers under my pants. Most of the time I wear some of the Starter base layer poly long underwear. 

Never wear cotton. It is designed by nature to hold water and water makes you cold. The best material is merino wool but that stuff is expensive. Polyester works well and is cheap as long as you don't get sucked into brands like Under Armor.


----------



## 865'boarder (Sep 17, 2010)

get a ninja suit. Problem solved


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I just wear long johns and pajama pants under my snowpants


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I wear Skins or 2XU's, thats it. Unless its minus 37c then its skins/2XU and thermal long johns.


----------



## Empty V (Jan 2, 2011)

Cavman said:


> I wear Skins or 2XU's, thats it. Unless its minus 37c then its skins/2XU and thermal long johns.


Skins are really expensive. On my next trip I'm planning on wearing some champion compression pants that aren't spray on latex tight. I got them @ target for around $15. Are you a CrossFitter?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

sometimes i wear 3 layers of sweat pants under my shell. beat that.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a load of working out/gym apparel. So, I typically wear a pair of Asics cold weather runners pants (wicking type) underneith. They do the job well.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Empty V said:


> Skins are really expensive. On my next trip I'm planning on wearing some champion compression pants that aren't spray on latex tight. I got them @ target for around $15. Are you a CrossFitter?



I find with compression garments I get less muscle fatigue and more muscle/limb positon awareness.

Originally these garments were for triathletes etc, but recently they have started making them in thermal/ski thickness. In other words they are warmer/thicker than normal compression garments.

We had some seriously cold weather on our trip and I never got wet or cold wearing them.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't wear anything under my snowpants................very liberating!


----------



## dekkert (Jan 25, 2011)

Definitely thermal underwear, I like staying warm haha


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

865'boarder said:


> get a ninja suit. Problem solved


i second this. i'm a believer in this now! :thumbsup:


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

Extremo said:


> They make special baselayer and mid layer clothing to wear under your outerwear. Nothing else should be used. definitely not XXXXX or *cotton sweatpants*


haha that is what i wear everytime and have been for the last like 10 or more years.
as long as they stay dry they are fine.


----------



## Yukon172 (Feb 5, 2011)

Your best bet is to get a moiston wicking legging to go underneath. It will provide muscle compression and support. Nike and Under Armour make tight fitting leggings that work great at moisture wicking. They have different materials that are designed to keep you warm/dry or cool/dry. I am almost never cold on a mountain so I go for the best moisture wicking properties + cool. Every snow shop has base layers that are designed for all kinds of conditions from mountain specific brands.


----------



## halon1301 (Jan 15, 2011)

I wear a pair of Under Armour cold gear, and depending on how cold it is, I have a pair of Modrobes I ripped the whole crotch open on  that I wear under my snow pants to add an extra layer, even though the modrobes are really light they do the trick to keep your legs warm. (for those who don't know what Modrobes are, they're essentially hospital pants)


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

I just wear a pair of shorts on top of my boxers followed by my board pants and i'm good to go... i find that my legs don't usually get cold and i've survived through -30C weather doing this


----------



## onji (Jan 28, 2011)

Boxers and outer layer for me, however, it doesn't really drop below -6C. Almost T-shirt & shorts weather when the sun's out!


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I always wear a shell jacket and shell pants. This requires two layers underneath unless it's a warm day. I was nice and comfy in 0 degree F weather because of my layering. I use under armor cold gear 3.0. It's amazing.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

to everybody saying that they don't wear underwear, that's gross. if i saw you on the mountain i will pull down your pants as i ride by. beware.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

i usually just wear like my boxers. but recently i've decided to wear an extra layer of basketball shorts. it really doesn't matter on the west coast where temperature rarely ever hits below -7. you'd probably have to be more conscious of layering at places where it's colder.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

I Just wear some long underwear under mine. I change right in the parking lot too im not trying to wear my wet snow pants home.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

I wear one layer of sweatpants + underwear, and then these rly thin waterproof pants that don't preserve heat at all... idk how it's gonna work.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't wear pants while snowboarding.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

If it's really cold I throw the removable liner for my pants on along with some polyester/spandex long underwear i bought at costco for like 30 bucks for the top and bottom. Most of the time I just wear the long underwear and the pants as a shell and it's plenty warm.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Inky said:


> I don't wear pants while snowboarding.


A true rebel you are.

I just wear long underwear under my pants, so far that is. But im curious to how it would be with shorts.


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Powder Keg said:


> A true rebel you are.
> .


Yup.Pants are waay too mainstream, I'm too hip for pants. Sometimes I even eat my desert before my dinner.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

sometimes i pee sitting down


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

MistahTaki said:


> sometimes i pee sitting down


You mean theres other ways to do it?! :O


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

you can also do it while in a handstand but that just gets messy.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

polyester boxers and impact shorts


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Ruskiski said:


> polyester boxers and impact shorts


Nothing touches these thighs except 100% silk!


----------



## smooth (Apr 9, 2010)

I've always just rocked my boxer briefs. As long as my feet, hands, and ears are warm I'm good. My homie free balls it lol.....just his gay purple shaun white collection skinny pants and his birthday suite....


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I will on the warmer days. I don't see how its embarrassing though:dunno:


----------

